#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Australia work visa - Working Visas Australia - Visas for working in Australia

## nitika.arora

Australia offers a range of temporary and permanent work visas based upon an applicants skills, qualifications and experience and the contribution they will make to Australia as a whole. Whilst some of these visa Australia services allow a candidate to seek employment once in the country, some are dependent upon sponsorship from an Australian company.

*Australian Work Permits*

*The 457 Visa*

The 457 visa, known officially as the Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457) is in effect an Australian work visa application which allows Australian employers to bring an overseas national to the country to fill a particular position. This is a temporary visa for Australia and is not transferable between jobs or employers; however applicants may apply for one of the permanent immigration solutions below whilst in Australia.

*Applying for a 457 visa - Eligibility*

A 457 visa may be valid for a period of 3 months or anything up to 4 years and will be granted on the basis of the job in question. A successful applicant may travel in and out of Australia any number times within the life of the visa.

Applicants must have a definite offer of employment from an Australian employer and must have the necessary skills, qualifications and experience to fulfil the job on offer.
*
Spouse and Dependent Immigration*

The partner and/or dependent children of a successful 457 visa applicant will be permitted to live and work in Australia for the same duration granted to the main applicant.

*Permanent Australian Work Visas*

Australia also offers a range of permanent immigration services based on an applicants skills, qualifications and experience. In all cases these immigration routes permit the applicant to bring their partner and/or dependent children to join them in Australia.
*
Australian Skilled Independent Visa*

The Australian Skilled Independent visa is a points based skilled migration service designed to attract the most experienced and highly skilled individuals to live and work in Australia. General Skilled Migration to Australia, as this category of Australian visa is also known, assesses candidates on several key areas including age, occupation, qualifications and the ability of the candidate to invest. Applicants must meet the basic criteria and then reach the points threshold of 120 points.

The skilled independent visa offers a successful applicant the right to move to Australia and undertake employment upon arrival. It is intended as a permanent Australian immigration service and is initially granted for a period of five years. After four years living and working in Australia under this visa service, an applicant may apply for Australian citizenship.

*Applying for an Australian Skilled Independent Visa  Eligibility*

All applicants must be under the age of 45 and without exception they must have a sufficient grasp of the English language to enable them to work in Australia. Applicants must also undergo Australias strict health and character requirements including a chest x-ray by an authorised Australian doctor and police checks from all countries of residence within the last ten years in which a candidate spent more than 12 months.

Applicants must nominate a profession which appears on Australias current Skilled Occupations List and must be assessed on their skills and work experience by the relevant assessing body for that profession. Applicants must also have been in recent paid employment in their nominated occupation for at least 12 months of the two years prior to the Australian visa application.

A range of other factors may also allow an applicant to gain extra points towards the 120 point threshold. Although a job offer is not a mandatory requirement, applicants will receive more points if they already have a job offer in a shortage occupation. Extra points may be awarded for applicants who have already spent some time residing in Australia as a student and the successful completion of studies in Australia may contribute towards the points score. The ability of a candidate to make a capital investment in Australia will also be taken into account and finally, the qualifications and work experience of the applicants spouse may also add extra points.
*
Australian Skilled Sponsored Visa*

Like General Skilled Migration to Australia, the Skilled Sponsored Visa is a permanent residency solution and is based on a points assessment which examines a candidates skills, work experience and qualifications. The areas of assessment and the factors which may reap additional points are the same, and like a Skilled Independent visa candidates will be subject to the same stringent health and character considerations.

However, unlike the Skilled Independent Visa, this category requires a candidate to have a sponsoring relative who is already an Australian citizen an Australian Permanent Resident or a qualifying New Zealand citizen.

*Benefits of a Skilled Sponsored Visa*

Although this visa category works in a similar way to the Skilled Independent visa, the minimum pass mark which an applicant needs to achieve is slightly lower at 100 points. In addition, the definition of a sponsoring relative is quite broad applying to adopted, step and half relatives as well as full relations. Any of the following may sponsor an application:

ParentSiblingUncle or AuntNephew or NieceNon-dependent Son/Daughter

Sponsors must be over the age of 18 and must able to meet the requirements to give Assurance of Support. In order to do this a sponsor must fulfil a series of requirements, most notably they must have a sufficient income level to sponsor an applicant.

*Australian Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)*

This employer led immigration service is another permanent residency route for Australian immigration and depends upon a candidate being sponsored by an Australian company. The Employer Nomination Scheme or ENS applies to both skilled immigrants from overseas and temporary residents in Australia and is designed to help employers fill positions which they have been unable to satisfy from the domestic labour market.

As with other skilled migration routes candidates must be under the age of 45 although exceptions may be made in specific circumstances on the grounds of exceptional skill, the critical nature of the role being offered, or the presence of the position on the Migration Occupation in Demand List (MODL).

*Applying for the ENS - Eligibility Criteria*

The ENS places several responsibilities upon the employer among which is the need to demonstrate the need for a foreign national employee or temporary resident and to show that the position cannot otherwise be filled. They must also show that the position is on the ENS Skilled Occupation List and that remuneration will be at least AUD$41,850 or in the case of IT roles $57,300.

Applicants must have the relevant skills required for the position and must fulfil one of the following.

Demonstrate that they have been assessed by the relevant authority for the profession and have three years of relevant work experience.Have a nomination for a high paid role offering no less than $AUD 167,000 p.a.Have been working in Australia for at least the two years before applying in the relevant occupation.In addition applicants must demonstrate proficiency in the English language and undergo the same strict health and character assessments outlined above.
*Australian Distinguished Talent Visa*

This permanent immigration visa for Australia is based on a candidates exceptional ability in either sports, the arts or research and academia. There is no age limit for this route however those under 18 or over 55 will need to show evidence of financial stability and must demonstrate that their presence in Australia will be of exceptional benefit to the country.

*Eligibility Criteria*

Applicants must be able to provide evidence of internationally recognised achievements in their particular field and they should still be a prominent figure within their profession. They must demonstrate themselves to be an asset to Australia, whether in terms of culture or economic benefit and this must apply to the country as a whole. Applicants must also be nominated by one of the following.

An Australian organization with an international reputationAn Australian citizenAn Australian permanent residentAn eligible New Zealand citizen
Visit the Global Visas online assessment area now and take a moment to complete one of our forms. Our assessment forms make it easy to set your application in motion and one of our friendly immigration consultants will respond to your enquiry.





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in Australia VISA Requirements - VISA Requirements for Australia...

----------

